
‘Natural’ sounds improve mood and productivity, study finds – KurzweilAI - ca98am79
http://www.kurzweilai.net/natural-sounds-improves-mood-and-productivity-study-finds?utm_source=KurzweilAI+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=03e4f873f1-UA-946742-1&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_6de721fb33-03e4f873f1-281895037
======
ca98am79
calm.com is nice for this

